# Awesome New Tv.......sold



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

My buddy owns a used truck lot and recently got this in...
























A 2006 Isuzu 5500 (like a GM Kodiak) with a 7.8 liter straight 6 Duramax engine and an Allison auto tranny.

It was custom orderd from a race shop in NJ, and when it came in they couldn't pay for it.

It has under 500 miles on the odometer. The custom bed was ordered from a shop in WI, and has a B&W turnover fifth wheel hitch and gooseneck ball. The bed itself was over $18,000 new.

What a TV!!!! I would love to have it!! The amazing part is, he is selling this thing for $55K, which is about what a new 1 ton pickup costs!! And with no CDL needed as it comes in under GVW for that.

Now, if only I can convince my DW that the Cummins just isn't enough for our fiver.....









Steve

PS...if anyone would have a serious interest in this truck, PM me and I will send you his phone number.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Would love to own a truck like that but just can't afford it right now. Tundra is just one year old and if I told my DW that I was trading it in she'd shoot me









Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, now that's a deal. Just add in the cost of the new, bigger 5'er!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

If I didn't need it as a daily driver I could go for it. Had already looked at the chevy 4500.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Steve

That truck hooked to the front of the Wildcat would make for a great combo









The only issue I can see, is that we would have to bungee tie the Chicken Cooler in the back for the Pig Rally Run









Ed


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

outbacknjack said:


> The only issue I can see, is that we would have to bungee tie the Chicken Cooler in the back for the Pig Rally Run
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a non-issue Ed, see the roll up doors in front of the rear wheels?? They are storge compartments on both sides, big enough for a cooler of chicken!!!

Steve


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

WOW!!!! I have seen them up close and they are nice. You could pull anything with that....


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank You Steve for finding Our New TV for Our New 5th Wheel.

Now I just have to convince the DH that we need this new truck...








Wish me Luck, it could be a difficult sell considering it isn't a Ford.









He said, that's awesome, but not practical.
Darn ........









Tami


----------



## Camping Loser (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, Thanks Steve !


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Great price. That's very close to what I paid for my Suburban.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, if this truck is still for sale at the end of the year, my DH would definitely be interested!


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

My search for Air horns has ended. They come completely installed with this deal!

Greg


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

G.G.Gator said:


> My search for Air horns has ended. They come completely installed with this deal!
> 
> Greg


Yes they do Greg..........and it even has the cable in the roof area to yank on!!!

Steve


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

A few specs

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Duramax 7800 - 200 HP Version

Duramax Diesel 7800 Specifications

Duramax 7800 200 Horsepower 
Displacement 7.8 Liters / 475.9 Cubic Inches 
# of Cylinders 6 In Line 
Bore 4.53 Inches 
Stroke 4.92 Inches 
Compression Ratio 16.0 : 1 
Dry Weight 1180 pounds 
Fuel Grade # 2 Diesel 
Engine Power 200 HP @ 2200 RPM 
Torque 520 pound Feet @ 1450 RPM 
Governed full load setting 2400 RPM 
No Load Governing speed 2550 RPM 
Low-Idle, Curb Idle 600 RPM

Duramax 7800 High Torque - 275 H

http://www.duramaxforum.com/forum/off-topi...iter-d-max.html


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That ought to do the trick!









Say... Wasn't Oregon_Camper looking for a new TV?









Oh, Jim...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Truck was sold over the weekend!!!!!!!!

Snooze ya lose!









Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Bummer








I really wanted it.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

bradhelton said:


> A few specs
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Just curious, but do those specs look right? 200hp @ 2200RPM and 520lb-ft @ 1450RMP seems a little low for a truck that big with a 7.8L engine. Just look at these numbers:

Chevrolet Duramax 6.6L:
365hp @ 3000RPM
660lb-ft @ 2000RPM

Ford Powerstroke 6.4L:
350hp @ 3200RPM
650lb-ft @ 1600RPM

Dodge Cummins 6.7L:
350hp @ 3000RPM
650lb-ft @ 1500RPM

I know I'm missing something here, but I just can't figure it out. The 7.8L Duramax puts out 130lb-ft less torque than the smaller Cummins engine at (practically) the same engine speed. And all three engines output is far greater than the 7.8L with less displacement. What gives?


----------

